# Bodenmuster



## aleacimH

hallo, 
gibt es eine möglichkeit zu sagen, dass das Muster des Bodens (im Wohnzimmer) kariert ist?

kann man sagen: el suelo tiene un diseño o motivo cuadrado? hört sich für mich nicht gut an. 

danke!!


----------



## Liana

Hallo,
ich würde sagen: " el diseño del suelo es en/de cuadrado.

Warten wir mal ab, was die Muttersprachler sagen.


----------



## Neretva

Meinst du, dass der Boden mit Fliessen bedeckt ist?  Oder, ist er aus Holz und kariert???


----------



## aleacimH

hi, 
keine Fliesen. Ich muss eine Zeichnung beschreiben und auf dem Bild hat der Boden ein kariertes Muster. 
danke nochmal!


----------



## Neretva

El suelo del salón tiene dibujos geométricos en forma de cuadrados


----------



## aleacimH

Das klingt nicht schlecht !  danke!!


----------



## jordi picarol

Neretva said:


> Meinst du, dass der Boden mit Fliessen bedeckt ist? Oder, ist er aus Holz und kariert???


La traducción clásica de 
"kariert" es "a cuadros". Eine karierte Krawatte =una corbata a cuadros.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alemanita

No nos olvidemos de: cuadriculado. 

Kariertes Papier: papel cuadriculado.

Un saludo.


----------

